# Welche Allianz-Rasse als Priester???



## Ezekiel40k (28. Januar 2007)

Hidiho!
Ich spiel nu schon seit einiger Zeit GW. Dies "flasht" allerdings nich mehr so wie am Anfang.
Deshalb überlege ich ernsthaft zu WoW zu wechseln. Hab auch schon nen paar RL-Kumpels mit denen ich zusammen zocken könnte. Ich wurde nu dazu "verdonnert" nen Priester auf Seiten der Allianz zu spielen. Damit hab ich auch kein Problem, weil ich es schon bei GW lustig fand den anderen den A... zu retten ^^
Nu aber meine eigentliche Frage: Welche Rasse ist auf Seiten der Allianz am besten für nen Heal-Priest (also ohne das Schattenzeugs) am Besten geeignet. Mein Favourit sind natürlich die Zwerge, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das irgendwelche Nachteile für nen Heiler hat. Hab allerdings auch erstma nur nen Trial-Account und spiel erst seit 3 Tagen. Von daher wär's cool, wenn ihr eure Antworten einfach halten könntet (also ohne den WoW-Fachslang) ^^
Thx schonma für die Antworten.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Januar 2007)

Auf lange Sicht würde ich einen Menschen-Priester  spielen wegen dem 5% Bonus auf die Willenskraft (wirkt sich auf Manaregeneration und mit Skillung auf Heilstärke aus). Aber letztendlich ist das vollkommen egal, welche Rasse man spielt.
Zwergen-Priester würde ich nicht spiele, weil diese (imo) die hässlichsten Reittiere in WoW haben, so 'ne Art Reitschwein. Fürchterlich. *würg*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Januar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 28.01.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf lange Sicht würde ich einen Menschen-Priester  spielen wegen dem 5% Bonus auf die Willenskraft (wirkt sich auf Manaregeneration und mit Skillung auf Heilstärke aus).



Ich glaube, Menschen-Priester haben auch als Extra  das verzweifelte Gebet, was alle 10 Minuten auf einen Schlag eine nette Menge Gesundheit wiederherstellt - und kostet dabei kein Mana.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Vordack (29. Januar 2007)

Früher hieß es

Nachtelf für PVP wg ichweissnichtmehr
Zwerg für PVE wegen Verw. Gebet und Anti - Fear buff

Ich habe einen Menschen genommen da er auch Verzw Gebet hat, besser aussieht und ja, die 5 % +Wille sind auch nicht übel.


----------



## klausbyte (29. Januar 2007)

im prinzip alles auser nachtelf..
furchtschutz haben draenei und zwerg, verzweifeltes gebet mensch und zwerg.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2007)

Draenei haben einen Manaregenerierungsspruch (für die ganze Gruppe ?) einen  Heal-Over-Time spruch auf freundliche Targets, der kein Mana kostet und den Antifear Buff.

Zwerge haben den Antifearzauber, einen sichselbstheil-Spruch ihne Manaverbrauch und Steinhaut.

Als PvE Priester würde ich also rein von den Stats her einen Draenei nehmen.


----------



## Solon25 (29. Januar 2007)

klausbyte am 29.01.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> im prinzip alles auser nachtelf..


Gilt das Deiner Meinung nach generell oder nur im Bezug darauf das er einen Healpriest machen will?

Ich komm ganz gut mit meiner NEin/Priest zurecht. Ist natürlich auf Schatten und demnächst bzw. schon 1 Skill auf Heilig (um)geskillt und komm damit auch sehr viel alleine zurecht. Ein Healpriest ist doch mehr oder weniger (fast) immer auf Hilfe angewiesen oder? Das alleine weiterkommen bezieht sich natürlich nicht (eher selten) auf Gruppen- oder Instanzenquests.


----------



## DonHomer (29. Januar 2007)

Also sorry aber wenn du wirklich Spass am Spiel haben willst dann nimm einfach die Rasse die dir am meisten Spass macht, und außerdem das Argumment mit dem Zwergenreittier, Das Zwergenreittier , der Widder, ist ja wohl das beste Reittier überhaupt in WoW also will ich dagegen nie wieder was hören

MfG DonHomer


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Januar 2007)

DonHomer am 29.01.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> und außerdem das Argumment mit dem Zwergenreittier, Das Zwergenreittier , der Widder, ist ja wohl das beste Reittier überhaupt in WoW also will ich dagegen nie wieder was hören


Na, wenn ich einen Zwerg auf seinem Reitschwein hoppeln sehe, muss ich immer sofort an Bart Simpson denken, der nackich auf einem Schwein herumreitet. Das muss ja wohl nicht sein.
Bestes Reittier überhaupt...


----------



## aph (30. Januar 2007)

Falls du direkt Burning Crusade mit einkaufst (das Addon) würde ich den Draenei empfehlen. Das Startgebiet macht sehr viel Spaß, und die Spezialfähigkeiten sind gut.

An den Reittieren würde ich es nicht festmachen. *g*

Mensch und Zwerg sind auch ok ... allerdings finde ich persönlich, dass Stoffrüstung und Roben nicht zu Zwergen passen.


----------



## Vordack (31. Januar 2007)

klausbyte am 29.01.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> im prinzip alles auser nachtelf..
> furchtschutz haben draenei und zwerg, verzweifeltes gebet mensch und zwerg.



Nicht wenn man PVP machen will^^


----------



## chj (2. Februar 2007)

Vordack am 31.01.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 29.01.2007 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, und der Heilpriester haut die Horde mit seinem Stab zu Brei ?  Hallo, der Threadersteller wird Heiler, kein DD. Also kein PvP.


----------



## Vrael (2. Februar 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cVysrelqgEw
wichtig


----------



## McDrake (2. Februar 2007)

Vrael am 02.02.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cVysrelqgEw
> wichtig


Wie meinen?


----------



## klausbyte (8. Februar 2007)

Solon25 am 29.01.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 29.01.2007 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


generell.
der buff das du bogenschüssen für ein paar sek n bischen besser ausweichen kannst .. sinnlos. 
genauso die starshards, die kannst du nichtmal in schattenform benutzen, ich hab diesen spell seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen. ich glaub jeder nachtelfen priester hat keinen seiner beiden racials in den leisten ^^


zum mount: widder (vor allem der schwarze kriegswidder) is einfach das beste reittier, da gibts garkeine diskusion mimo^^


----------



## chj (11. Februar 2007)

Was wollt ihr immer mit PvP hier ? Heiler kämpfen nicht, herrje.  Und der TE wird genau das, also kann er mit PvP und somit Kriegswiddern nix anfangen..


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Februar 2007)

klausbyte am 08.02.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> zum mount: widder (vor allem der schwarze kriegswidder) is einfach das beste reittier, da gibts garkeine diskusion mimo^^


Ich spiele aktuell meine lvl63 Blutelfen-Paladina und bin heilfroh, dass ich das tolle (Epic-)Paladin-Schlachtross bekommen habe: Schön rot glühend und nicht so kühl-blau/gelb-langweilig wie das der Allianz-Paladine (ausserdem auch noch viel leichter zu bekommen für einen Horde-Paladin  ).
Mein neues Lieblings-Hotti. *g*

Widder bleiben mir zuwider.


----------



## _Slayer_ (11. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 11.02.2007 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 08.02.2007 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o0


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Februar 2007)

_Slayer_ am 11.02.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 11.02.2007 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, mit Monate vorher bereits zurückgelegten Items, sodas auf neuen Stufen immer neue, gute Sachen bereitliegen, ist das nicht weiter schwer.
Wenn man dann noch darauf verzichtet, Sachen wie zB Schmiedekunst zu pflegen, dann spart man auch eine Menge Zeit.


----------



## Iceman (12. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 29.01.2007 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn ich einen Zwerg auf seinem Reitschwein hoppeln sehe, muss ich immer sofort an Bart Simpson denken, der nackich auf einem Schwein herumreitet. Das muss ja wohl nicht sein.
> Bestes Reittier überhaupt...



Alles ist besser als die Draenei Elefanten. Sowas hässliches hab ich echt noch nie gesehen. Darum bin ich mit meinem Draenei Schamitwink auch kräftig dabei Darnassus Quests zu machen um mir mit lvl 40 nen Tiger leisten zu können.

Am lächerlichsten ist es wenn ne andere Rasse auf den Elefanten sitzt, hab neulich nen Mensch darauf gesehen und der konnte nichtmal über den Kopf von dem Vieh gucken.


----------



## chj (12. Februar 2007)

Du wirst mit 40 nicht ehrfürchtig genug sein für die darnassische Reitmieze. Also doch auf 40  "Tröööt" statt "Miau"  Es sei denn, du willst sehr sehr lange ohne Mount rumseppeln.   Reitskill be Draenei kaufen schadet aber nicht, weil universell für alle Alianzmounts derselben Preisklasse gültig.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Februar 2007)

chj am 12.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst mit 40 nicht ehrfürchtig genug sein für die darnassische Reitmieze. Also doch auf 40  "Tröööt" statt "Miau"  Es sei denn, du willst sehr sehr lange ohne Mount rumseppeln.   Reitskill be Draenei kaufen schadet aber nicht, weil universell für alle Alianzmounts derselben Preisklasse gültig.


Doch, "ehrfürchtig" mit 40 geht weit weniger aufwändig als vor dem Addon: Rufanstiege sind nämlich jetzt unabhängig der eigenen Stufe und damit immer gleich hoch (sehr oft 250 Ruf für die einfachsten Aufträge). Ausserdem ist es auch gar nicht verkehrt, die frühen, schon "grauen" Aufträge anderer Fraktionen zu machen, weil man damit auch Ruf bei allen anderen Allianz-/Hordefraktionen gewinnt (zB 250 Ruf in Orgrimmar, gibt dann auch 25% bis 50% (weiss nicht genau) des Rufs bei den Trollen, den Tauren und in Undercity).
Mein Blutelfen-Paladin ist zB ehrfürchtig in Undercity geworden ohne eine einzige Stoffspende. Zwar nicht mit Stufe 40, aber da kann man ja dann nachhelfen durch vergleichweise wenige Stoffspenden.


----------



## aph (13. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 12.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Blutelfen-Paladin ist zB ehrfürchtig in Undercity geworden ohne eine einzige Stoffspende. Zwar nicht mit Stufe 40, aber da kann man ja dann nachhelfen durch vergleichweise wenige Stoffspenden.



Unbegrenzt Stoff spenden (und zwar Runenstoff) kannst du erst ab Level 50.

Ich finde die Änderung doof. Ich hatte einige meiner Charaktere bereits die rassenfremden Startquests machen lassen (und zwar frühzeitig, als sie noch viel Ruf abwarfen), damit sie später mal vorbereitet sind, dort ehrfürchtig zu erlagen. Das hätte ich mir sparen können, und würde ich es erst jetzt tun, würde ich mehr Ruf dafür bekommen. *doof find*


----------



## chj (14. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 12.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mein Blutelfen-Paladin ist zB ehrfürchtig in Undercity geworden ohne eine einzige Stoffspende. Zwar nicht mit Stufe 40, aber da kann man ja dann nachhelfen durch vergleichweise wenige Stoffspenden.




Wann wars denn soweit ? Als BE hat man ja noch das Problem, dass 3 andere Kollegenrassen nur auf neutral starten statt gleich freundlich.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

aph am 13.02.2007 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie kann man jedenfalls schon auf lvl40 ehrfürchtig in UC werden: Ich habe nämlich vor einiger Zeit einen Blutelf auf einem Untoten-Pferd reiten sehen - und der Blutelf war genau Stufe 40.
Und, nein, ich verwechsle das Untoten-Mount nicht mit dem Paladin-Mount: ich hatte zu der Zeit nämlich beide Mounts im Blickfeld und der Unterschied ist deutlich. *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

chj am 14.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit 62 glaube ich. Aber ich habe die frühen Quests in Tirisfal und im Silberwald nachgeholt, das hätte man auch schon mit einer niedrigeren Stufe machen können.

Der Ruf bei den "Kollegenrassen" ist egal für den Ruf in UC. Mittlerweile habe ich aber schon sowohl Thunder Bluff, Trolle und Orgrimmar auf respektvoll ~12000/21000 - und die Quests in Durotar/Sen'jin und in Mulgore sind auch noch nicht absolviert, was auch nochmal 2000 bis 3000 Ruf geben sollte... 

Blasc-Profil/Ruf


----------



## aph (15. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.02.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann man jedenfalls schon auf lvl40 ehrfürchtig in UC werden: Ich habe nämlich vor einiger Zeit einen Blutelf auf einem Untoten-Pferd reiten sehen - und der Blutelf war genau Stufe 40.
> Und, nein, ich verwechsle das Untoten-Mount nicht mit dem Paladin-Mount: ich hatte zu der Zeit nämlich beide Mounts im Blickfeld und der Unterschied ist deutlich. *g*



Geht es vielleicht noch irgendwie über PvP-Schlachtfelder?


----------



## chj (15. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.02.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Der Ruf bei den "Kollegenrassen" ist egal für den Ruf in UC. Mittlerweile habe ich aber schon sowohl Thunder Bluff, Trolle und Orgrimmar auf respektvoll ~12000/21000 - und die Quests in Durotar/Sen'jin und in Mulgore sind auch noch nicht absolviert, was auch nochmal 2000 bis 3000 Ruf geben sollte...
> 
> Blasc-Profil/Ruf



Schon klar, dass UC-Ruf nicht mit den anderen Rassen zusammenhängt. Aber wer statt dem Knochengerüst ( nein, das ist definitiv kein ordentliches Pferd 
  ) lieber Raptor oder Wolf oder Kodo haben will, müsste als Blutelf dann doch mehr machen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

chj am 15.02.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.02.2007 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von Neutral bis Freundlich sind's gerade mal 3000 Rufpunkte und die "Rufleiste" ist schon etwas gefüllt von Beginn an (wenn ich mich recht erinnere), das sind dann nur ein paar "kleine" Quests mehr. Fällt kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

aph am 15.02.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.02.2007 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiss ich nicht, ich habe mit PvP nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Februar 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 28.01.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwergen-Priester würde ich nicht spiele, weil diese (imo) die hässlichsten Reittiere in WoW haben, so 'ne Art Reitschwein. Fürchterlich. *würg*


Das ist nun veraltet: Das hässlichste Mount ist imo nun der Reit-Talbuk der Mag'har bzw Halaa. Dagegen sieht das Zwergen-Reit-Ferkel gar nicht mehr soooo schlimm aus (aber noch lange nicht gut *g*).


----------



## klausbyte (1. März 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 28.02.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 28.01.2007 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich find die recht süß .. 
warum dir der net zusagt versteh ich net  is weder wirklich "hässlich" sondern au noch recht gut designed ..

ich für meinen teil reite ein elekk. ist zwar nicht besonders schön, aber hat fast niemand


----------



## DawnHellscream (5. März 2007)

weiß nch ob bereist gesagt :

PvE Priester -> Mensch wegen 5% mehr willenskraft
PvP Priester -> Zwerg wegen Fear resistance
Noob Priester -> Nachtelfin wegen nichts können


----------



## klausbyte (5. März 2007)

DawnHellscream am 05.03.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nch ob bereist gesagt :
> 
> PvE Priester -> Mensch wegen 5% mehr willenskraft
> PvP Priester -> Zwerg wegen Fear resistance
> Noob Priester -> Nachtelfin wegen nichts können


ich find fearward auch für manche encounter ganz nett.. die 5% wille sind mit momentanem equip vielleicht 25 wille .. definitiv nicht die welt und je nachdem wie das equip ist anders wichtig.
sag ich selbst, obwohl ich nen mensch hab.
blutelfenpriest is momentan am besten für pve.
draenei defintiv auch nich zu verachten .. im prinzip hat eigentlich alles einen winzigen vorteil auser die nachtelfen


----------

